# Protecting door speaker from water



## Bolding220 (Jan 18, 2008)

I just removed my door speakers after washing my truck an noticed some water on them. I would like to build something over them to protect them. Does anyone know of a link? Thanks!


----------



## GlassWolf (May 8, 2010)

check crutchfield, if I recall.

They, and others, sell a product called an XTC speaker baffle.
It's just a foam cup sized to fit behind your speakers for just this purpose.
Saving that, you could use some heavy mil plastic sheeting and make your own templates to caulk to the door panel sheet metal then just screw in teh speaker on top of that to keep the water off teh speaker motor structure.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

XTC foam baffles soak up water eventually and rot out if you're in a high heat climate.

Take a tupperware container and install to effectively make a rear enclosure....just cut out a portion so it returns to free-air status.


----------



## Bolding220 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have never thought about a tupperware bowl. Attaching would be another issue. I have seen a write up someone did on this but cannot find it. Thanks guys!


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Mixing bowl with a lip to screw to. I like the foam baffles never had a problem, but I used to use the white ones now they are black. Just cutout the bottom to vent the driver. For low xmax/small drivers I just duct tape the top half rim to magnet....as I usually am lucky to have a driver in my car more than a year or two anyway.

Another great place to look is the dollar store or dollar/discount aisle, and kitchen stuff areas.


----------



## 26062 (Jul 5, 2009)

I made something like this for mine..


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-tutorials/38537-stop-mb-water-damage-under-25-no-56k.html


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

xtc baffles from crutchfield



















mounted


----------



## OldSchoolFan (Aug 7, 2008)

GlasSman said:


> XTC foam baffles soak up water eventually and rot out if you're in a high heat climate.
> 
> Take a tupperware container and install to effectively make a rear enclosure....just cut out a portion so it returns to free-air status.


I have used those XTC baffles several times with no issues, but if rotting aand absorbing water are a concern, why not brush on some resin to waterproof them? Has anyone tried this? Wil the resin eat the foam away before it dries?


----------



## Torquem (Jun 27, 2009)

If you have strong midbass you might want to stay away from the XTC baffles. Mine made very annoying noises. The easiest solution is Metra speaker baffles cut in half. They are sturdy and easy to manipulate.


----------

